

EVE Online player steals $45,000 worth of ISK in massive investment scam  - aresant
http://www.massively.com/2010/09/11/eve-online-player-steals-45-000-worth-of-isk-in-massive-investm/

======
jarin
Reading articles like this almost makes me miss playing EVE Online, but then I
remember that aside from the meta-game (which is admittedly pretty fun) it's
really just a spreadsheet with pretty graphics.

~~~
Keyframe
And jumps between systems... lots of them.

------
zbanks
"To put that into perspective, 850 billion is enough ISK to buy about 2575
PLEX."

~~~
sukuriant
Perspective for Eve players. It's like quantifying a trillion dollars by
making a tower of cash from hundred dollar bills

------
malloreon
This is just one reason why eve is the best spreadsheet UI ever.

~~~
mjgoins
For those of us who don't have the faintest interest in the game itself, but
are fascinated by the things humans choose to do with their brief lives, can
you explain why this game is like a spreadsheet?

------
viae
Every time I hear about this game I'm intrigued. I read a year-or-so-ago about
one of the most powerful guilds in the game being infiltrated, it's armories
ransacked, and then decimated in a surprise attack/trap.

------
paolomaffei
[http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadI...](http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1378711&page=4#91)

------
knowtheory
This isn't an investment scam. This is a bunch of trustees being snookered out
of losing control of their corp.

This is a tediously common problem in the real world, the fact that they fell
prey to it in EVE just makes 'em chumps :\ (although dude i guess is a con-man
or whatevs, but then EVE doesn't seem to be about playing nice and getting
along)

------
sabj
This is why I love EVE Online! I haven't played since its beta, but the
potential for real loss (and gain) is what makes it so enjoyable. In this way,
it is a worthy successor to Ultima Online. I don't know why people play other
MMOs - I just don't understand their appeal. They lack the passion, the
intensity, the power of these games.

~~~
chc
What real gain are we talking about?

~~~
jarin
You can trade in-game money for timecards, which you can then sell for real
money.

~~~
DanHulton
Uh, no you can't. Or at least you're not supposed to.

~~~
jarin
Oh. Oops... :)

------
patio11
Shareholders wiped out when a hot startup in gaming space dilutes stock, grabs
board control, and wipes out common stock holders in insider transaction...
where are the VCs in this story?

